# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Xôi bảy màu Sapa - Du lịch Sapa

## hangnt

wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*

Du lịch Sapa - Xôi bảy màu là món ăn được lưu truyền từ thời xa xưa ở Mường Khương, Lào Cai.


Để làm được món xôi này nhìn tưởng đơn giản nhưng không hề đơn giản chút nào, những người dân tộc Nùng đã phải đi vào tận sâu trong rừng để có thể tìm đủ các loại lá rừng.

Mỗi màu sắc trong món xôi là một loại lá, và mỗi màu sắc đó lại mang một ý nghĩ riêng như: Màu xanh của lá chuối non là màu đại diện cho mùa xuân, mùa của muôn hoa đua nở. Màu đỏ thẫm là màu của máu thể hiện sự hiên ngang, sự kiên cường của những người anh hùng đã anh dũng hi sinh trong chiến tranh. Màu vàng là màu biểu tượng cho sự đau thương, sự chia ly hay màu đỏ tươi là biểu tượng cho chiến thắng hào hùng của đồng bào Nùng...

Món xôi bảy màu nhìn thì đơn giản nhưng lại mang đậm những nét văn hóa cổ truyền, xôi ngon nhất khi được ăn chấm với muối vừng đen và nếu có thêm món thịt rừng nướng ăn kèm thì ngon tuyệt.

Đây là món ăn không chỉ làm ngon miệng mà còn rất bổ dưỡng bởi nó chứa nhiều vị thuốc dân gian từ những lá cây rừng. Không biết từ bao giờ, người dân nơi đây đã có quan niệm rằng vào những ngày lễ, ngày tết ăn xôi bảy màu sẽ mang lại nhiều điều may mắn, nhiều điều tốt lành.




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------


## luonloconcacanh

Ặc có món này à . Lên ở 1 tuần mà chả thấy gì.  may ko sao nhìn đã thấy ghê

----------

